# Short, Fat Dripper



## theyettie (6/6/16)

Hey guys

Anyone know of a short (velocity mini height) 24/25mm dripper that's any good?


----------



## Andre (6/6/16)

What about the Nipple. 24 mm high with the drip tip. I know @Ernest loves his. See more info from him here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)

Andre said:


> What about the Nipple. 24 mm high with the drip tip. I know @Ernest loves his. See more info from him here.



Thanks, checked it out. I don't like the build deck on that nipple. That air force one RDA looks interesting. How do you know if you've become picky? Let me demonstrate:

I want it to be short
I don't want those airtubes that the kennedy or tsunami has
I want a velocity style deck


Come to think of it, a velocity mini with a 25mm diameter would be such a lovely dripper to have in ones arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (6/6/16)

Wotofo ICE3 cubed or Tsunami 24mm. Both have the velocity style deck . The wotofo has top airflow so its not such a big deal if you overdrip, BUT coil placement is important as u need the coils close to the airflow ports otherwise you'll get very little cloud production. It also has a smallish build deck...

The Tsunami 24 has a bigger build deck and deeper juice well, but due to it's bottom airflow, overdripping will cause leaking. Flavour and cloud production wise, Tsunami wins for me. It's really awesome. But either way, you will be happy. Hope this helps buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (6/6/16)

Also have a look at the Mako Shorty. It's a 22mm unit but really short. The Buddah is 30mm and very short for it's width and AFAIK it has a Velocity atyle deck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/6/16)

What about the Derringer.
http://dynastyvapor.co.za/products/derringer-rda-clone-black

or
https://planetofthevapes.co.za/products/derringer-clone-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/6/16)

Sorry. Not velocity style deck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Wotofo ICE3 cubed or Tsunami 24mm. Both have the velocity style deck . The wotofo has top airflow so its not such a big deal if you overdrip, BUT coil placement is important as u need the coils close to the airflow ports otherwise you'll get very little cloud production. It also has a smallish build deck...
> 
> The Tsunami 24 has a bigger build deck and deeper juice well, but due to it's bottom airflow, overdripping will cause leaking. Flavour and cloud production wise, Tsunami wins for me. It's really awesome. But either way, you will be happy. Hope this helps buddy.


I'm liking the ice cubed. Wonder where I can get a black one. Hmmm


----------



## GreenyZA (6/6/16)

I have not seen a black one in SA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (6/6/16)

theyettie said:


> I'm liking the ice cubed. Wonder where I can get a black one. Hmmm


It's glass dude lol! I like that because you can see your wick and coil status all the time. The Tsunami is a flippen cloud machine though which is why I prefer it.


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)

AlphaDog said:


> It's glass dude lol! I like that because you can see your wick and coil status all the time. The Tsunami is a flippen cloud machine though which is why I prefer it.


Haha. I know it's glass,but it looks like there might be a black one. 
Check


----------



## AlphaDog (6/6/16)

theyettie said:


> Haha. I know it's glass,but it looks like there might be a black one.
> Check
> View attachment 56783


That looks awesome hey.


----------



## theyettie (6/6/16)

As Henry Ford so eluquintly put it when they asked him what colour the car must be, "any colour,as long as it's black"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (6/6/16)

Mate, can't help you with any advice, but I once had a girlfriend who was a short fat dripper. Oops sorry, I have made a mistake, she was a short fat slapper.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## theyettie (7/6/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, can't help you with any advice, but I once had a girlfriend who was a short fat dripper. Oops sorry, I have made a mistake, she was a short fat slapper.



Slip of the tongue there...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog (7/6/16)

After a day of fasting (Ramadan), had a good warm meal and pulled out the Tsunami 24. Have dual 3mm 6wrap claptons in there coming out to 0.45ohms and vaping at 70w... what a satisfying vape. This dripper is just awesome - very happy with it. The kennedy style airflow is fantastic as well. Buy it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

